# Harmonic Balancer Install



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

After replacing the timing chain in my 455, I borrowed an install tool to replace the balancer. I was surprised with a little lube and a firm push, it slid right on, I didn't even need the tool. Is this unusual for a Pontiac V8? Also my cordless impact has about 130 lb/ft of torque. Is that enough to torque the bolt with some locktite or does it need the full 160 lbs. If so, whats a good way to keep the motor from turning over, I've read some odd suggestions.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

A Pontiac V8 damper is not like a common Chevy damper which is press fit and goes on best with an installation tool. The Pontiac V8 damper slides on and the 15/16" head bolt needs to be torqued to 140 ft lbs. Failure to torque properly, the damper bolt will loosen and the damper will often walk on the key way, eventually cracking in the key way. Have disassembled a few core engines that there was a big chunk of steel missing out of the damper and it migrated up into the timing chain with timing chain bound up then jumping time... a real mess.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

160 lb.ft for the crank bolt. Get it reasonably tight, and once it is back in the car put it in first gear and have a buddy stand on the brakes. Also, I try to keep loctite away from engine internals. That crusty goo can mess up an oil system.

But I never even realized there was a tool to fit the balancer. Got any pictures?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd like to add that your cordless impact wrench is *NOT* a torque wrench. :nono:

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-drive-click-type-torque-wrench-239.html

Torque Wrench Testing - Shop Tools - Car Craft Magazine

Rent one at an auto parts store or add it to your toolbox. :thumbsup:


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the imput. I have torque wrenches, just need to keep this motor from turning over so I can crank it down. Working by myself.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pull the flywheel dust cover / converter cover and tightly clamp a big 'ol pair of Vise Grips onto the flywheel / flex plate so that they're wedged up against the passenger side of the block. You'll then be able to torque the crank bolt down to spec with no problems - all by yourself. If you need to remove it, do the same with only with them on the driver's side.

Bear


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks bear. I remembered someone mentioning this before. I'll git'er done this week, time to wake the goat from her long winter nap. I had a small leak from the timing cover so I thought I'd go ahead and replace the chain while it was off. I've also added new QA1 shocks, 1 5/16 sway bar and new power steering gear box. Anxious to see how it performes.


----------

